# My new(to me) table saw!!!



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

So many of you probably know by now that I got a new to me saw a few weeks ago, as I have posted a few questions about it. It is a Delta XL10 (36-380) direct drive motor. I know not the ideal set up, but the guy was only asking 50 bucks for it, and the saw it is replacing is a black and decker firestorm benchtop saw that sucks in more ways than one. over the weekend I finally got the chance to sit down and give it the good cleaning that it needed. 
Here is what I did, started sanding with 160 emery dry, then moved to 
220, 400,600, 800 wet with mineral spirits, then waxed everything with Johnston's paste wax. 
Next, I flipped it over and took the air hose, and vacuum to it till I didn't see any dust blowing around. 
Finally I got the new blade installed, over many recommendations on this board I went with the onsrund(SP) combo blade. Turned it on. WOW the thing is quiet and stable. I forgot to add I got the HTC PM1000 mobile base for it and that base works like a charm. I couldn't wait to run a piece of wood through it. A piece of particle board I had laying around was the first thing I could grab. the term hot knife through butter is the best thing to describe the way the blade went through the wood. I didn't have a nickel on the top but I knwo it would have not fallen over. I can't believe it. I still have a little bit of work to do as the blade is not parallel with the miter slots the front is about 1/8 of an inch out in relation to the rear. but for 50 bucks I can not believe how nice this thing is. Also make me wonder how much nicer a full on 3hp cabinet saw would be. but for now I am really really happy with what I have. Now for the pics...thefirst one os a before pic the other two are after.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Good job. Get her tuned up and enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sweet!*

You'll want to get that blade parallel to the slots asap. It's not a horrible job if you can set the saw on it's backside and work at the slots and the trunnion bolts at the same time. Otherwise it's a backbreaker or a 2 person job..... the younger one goes underneath the saw.... :laughing: bill


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

time to jig up! Did it come with a guard?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. You won't believe how much better it cuts once you get it lined-up.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

NICE SCORE!! planning on making a sled for it?


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't believe how much better it cuts now...I can't wait to get it lined up!!!! hopefully tonight, and yes it did come with a guard, but I need to find some nuts and bolts to attach it, and yes I plan on making a sled for this.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Please do attach that guard / splitter as soon as you can... Kickback is nasty business...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That was $50 well invested! You done good! ....congrats, enjoy, and be safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

nice buy.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the very same unit along with the caster wheel setup. It does more than I need. 
A guy owed me some money so I think I paid about $100 for it. New they were ~$750- $800+ and the caster setup was another $125. The determining factor on these is the size of motor. 

Good deal. You'll enjoy it.


----------

